# Pellet gun for dispatching



## Suzy74 (Jan 4, 2019)

We have decided to go the pellet gun route for dispatching our rabbits, but want to make sure we have a strong enough gun. Will this suffice? https://www.airgundepot.com/daisy-408-bb-pellet-pistol-kit.html
Thanks all!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 4, 2019)

It should be more than adequate at very close range with an accurately placed shot. Since the weapon is CO2 cartridge powered, some have adjustments where you can increases/decrease the amount of CO2 used on each shot. Please use the gun a bit before your first kill attempt, to make sure you have the pressure dialed up to max, and that the pellet is hitting where you're aiming. If you take shots at a 2x4 or piece of plywood, you can gauge what your results will be by the amount of penetration into the wood. Try doing this at approximately the same range you'll be at from the rabbit. 

A heads up: Wear your shooting glasses/eye protection when doing this (please)! I have had pellets ricochet and come straight back at me. This would be very destructive should one hit you in the eye.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## GypsyG (Jan 4, 2019)

I was using a pellet pistol before I got my hopper popper... After using the hopper popper I'll never go back.


----------

